# Lets discuss Masteron



## Zeek (May 13, 2012)

I've only run this compound 3-4 times but each time I was pleasantly surprised by good results.

 how do you guys like  it?


----------



## Zeek (May 13, 2012)

bump now that i fixed the spelling on Masteron..don't know how the hell i ended up typing what was there


----------



## DADAWG (May 13, 2012)

i think its a great part of a stack , it seems to magnify the results from test by lowering shbg . many users report less bloating from other compounds when ran with masteron . most users report positive sexual sides and a all around good feeling whiole running the compound.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2012)

My boners will not cease. I am thinkin of changing my name to priapus.  100mg eod as part of a tri blend.


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

What do you think the chances are that your resident old geezer added masteron just for the sexual sides?  just asking lol


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

Masteron really hardened me up, it also gives me that grainy look.


----------



## Zeek (May 14, 2012)

My arms were like solid wood the last time I ran masteron!


----------



## Tilltheend (May 14, 2012)

I cannot wait for my next run with it. I am thinking end of summer.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

I'm going with my first run June first.  Tri blend baby


----------



## Spongy (May 14, 2012)

I will be running Test C, Mast E, and Var along with HGH next winter/spring for my summer recomp.  I am looking forward to it, but always appreciate real world experiences!


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 14, 2012)

Yup my next run will be test/tren/mast


----------



## LeanHerm (May 14, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yup my next run will be test/tren/mast


from what i hear thus cycle is about is sexy as your rump.  If people don't know how sexy you are well fellas he's like the mila kuntiz of SI. LMAO


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I will be running Test C, Mast E, and Var along with HGH next winter/spring for my summer recomp.  I am looking forward to it, but always appreciate real world experiences!



now that sounds like fun


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2012)

I have been on it for a long time and love it, it has become part of my cruise and blast.

I had learned that they use this compound for HRT for those that have too much issues with Test.

It really pisses me off with people even long time vets that spit out that this compound is only good for contest cut, BULLSHIT read up and learn!

As stated already it helps utilizes Test better, aids in strenght, mild as can be (it's the very mild tren is what people say), sexually function increase and more.

I decided a long time ago as a Powerlifter to use this compound and ever since all I have ran is Test / Mast blast and cruises.

I hate bloat I refuse to embrace the bloat I hate it so it's why I stopped running Test / Deca or Test / NPP cycles and went with Test / Mast.

Test C / Mast P and Riptropin is really all I need, if I wanna grow more I will eat more but I have dropped from 270 to 245 running Test / Mast and didn't lose too much strenght.

The price can be high if not brewed yourself or without connection to a good brewed price on it.

I need to switch to Mast E!


----------



## Jada (May 14, 2012)

Great post , I would like to know if runnin masteron e what would be a good mg for a person to 
 run with.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Great post , I would like to know if runnin masteron e what would be a good mg for a person to
> run with.



A buddy thinks anything under 800mg is a waste I think he is full of shit I like it at 600mg week and will cruise at 300mg week

My cruise would look like this:

300mg Test C week
300mg Mast E or P week
Riptropin 3iu day 5 on 2 off taking a week off here and there.

No this is not a cycle a cycle is double lol!

When I wanna blast I just double the Test and Mast


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 14, 2012)

Masteron isnt to expensive...not like primo

Jada...you could run it at 300mg or 1000mg...what im saying is you can run it alot higher then test and it would still work great. Mast e will be a part of every cycle I do for the rest of my life


----------



## NbleSavage (May 14, 2012)

Great compound, great results, no sides (however for you Gray Beards out there like me make sure to get your prostate checked periodically even though the correlation between Mast and prostate issues has never been proven definitively, best practice is to go see Doctor Jellyfinger at least 2x a year after you turn 40). 

Good thread idea.


----------



## Jada (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Cobra for the reply.


----------



## jamesl0822 (May 21, 2012)

Love Mast...E or P.  Those with a predisposition to male pattern baldness should stay away.  My buddies had hair falling out by the handful at 300mg/wk of MastP.  
I do not have these issues myself and I love running it with tren and test.


----------



## cranium85 (May 28, 2012)

was thinking of running masteron my next cycle with deca. i got a bunch of deca and test e....but was thinking of grabbing up some TPP and NPP. Not quite sure how i'm going to work it all out yet but everything i read on Masteron makes my mouth water. And like someone said up top...compared to primo it's fairly cheap....and i'm no where near ready do even look in the direction of Tren yet...seeing how i havnt even done a deca cycle....gonna do a little more reading....But Test/Deca/and Mast with a t-bol kicker i think would be a nice next go around


----------



## bigmike33 (May 28, 2012)

After it in me i get crazy hard a veins r awesome and i can bust back to back nuts... my on its way


----------



## cranium85 (May 28, 2012)

if i'm correct doesn't Mast short of act as and anti-e also...or something to that effect


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> if i'm correct doesn't Mast short of act as and anti-e also...or something to that effect


 
I believe it does play with SHBG...


----------



## Malevolence (May 28, 2012)

I am only 5.5 weeks into this cycle and I am already planning the next which will be Test/Tren/Mast (Colt, let me know what your stats and mg that you are going to run). I love the +sex sides so looking forward to it, my wife is too!  I hope to begin procuring the Mast, Tren, and Test before this cycle is over


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

well im fixin to use it in a couple months at 400mg/week,ive done lost most of my hair on top so it doesnt matter to me,i just look forward to it,one of my professionals got me on to it and i wont run another cycle without it,if you dont mind a little advice,please consider running Saw Palmetto with it for prostate help,if not at  meast get your check up twice per year if you are younger than 35


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

The more I read bout this compound the more interest I have. BTW great for the advice Bullseye


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> The more I read bout this compound the more interest I have. BTW great for the advice Bullseye


yea i know,ive feel in love with it lol


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yea i know,ive feel in love with it lol



I may add it for my next one. There is a time to mast kick in so you have to run it for specific time or how it works. P or E thnx guys


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I may add it for my next one. There is a time to mast kick in so you have to run it for specific time or how it works. P or E thnx guys



i will be running masteron eth cause my deca and test are long esters as well


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

So you suggesting me to run Mast P cause my cycle will be short esters?? for how long will be the ideal? sorry for asking too much bro


----------



## beasto (Jun 17, 2012)

Getting ready to add this Mast to my cycle starting Monday..started with Tren A and Test Prop for 2 weeks. From the last dance I had with Mast everything it should be nice. Uber excited hahha.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 17, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> So you suggesting me to run Mast P cause my cycle will be short esters?? for how long will be the ideal? sorry for asking too much bro



yea if you are running all short esters,i would run the masteron short ester as well,that way they all are in sync and take affect at the same time


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 17, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yea if you are running all short esters,i would run the masteron short ester as well,that way they all are in sync and take affect at the same time



Thnx bro mast P will be.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 17, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Thnx bro mast P will be.



good deal man,keep me updated!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 17, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> good deal man,keep me updated!!



I will brotha ....


----------

